# :( what are u scared of?



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

at 5.30 today my little doogle berry (my dog) was on my futon in the lounge shoving his head under the pillows pulling his head back and repeating it like he was trying to get something underthere but was scared of it

i picked him up and lifted the pillow to see a nasty looking big black spider! 
it then crawled on the curtains so i chucked doogie in the other room shut the door and started to panic i didnt no how to get rid of it because i am SO scared of them

i started to feel sick so i started to call my partner to see how far off he was
his phone was dead  
so i waited about 5 min stressing and he finally got home and picked it up and took it down the creek

BOY DID I FREAK OUT i actually locked him out untill he jumped up and down and shaked until i new it wouldnt be on him lol

worse part was i was sleeping on that futon all day today!
IT MIGHT HAVE EVEN CRAWLED ON ME



i have a pet bird eating spider... im not scared of it but black spiders GIVE ME THE EEBY JEEBYS BIG TIME

what are you all scared of?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

Nothing.............................O wait yeah

....boogy man spiders.............and i think there black, and there under peoples beds


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 30, 2008)

*Im really scared of possums. I now everybody is gonna say im werid but i have had bad experience's with them.*


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nothiing.............................O wait yeah
> 
> ....boogy man spiders.............and i think there black, and there under peoples beds




lmao thats like my worse nightmare and im home alone tonight! so wish u didnt just say that!


and... POSSUMS?!?!? they are so cute!
but i dont like it when they bite my toes... lol


----------



## Sel (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha .

Im scared of ALL spiders, big ones make me feel sick , i cannot handle them AT ALL.

Also not a fan of mice and rats, i usually scream and jump on a chair if i see one. Have never had any in the house since living on the coast though, but got alot of them in the country.


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 30, 2008)

used to be woodies!
fast got over that...lol

now just thunder &lightning


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 30, 2008)

You should have sicked one of your gliders on it.. would have been gone in seconds.
We have a few Huntsmans in the house we are waiting to get a bit bigger so tookie can have a feed. She loves em'


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't go swimming anywhere but a pool or a beach where there are NO rock or sea grass or anything. If there are rocks or things with barnacles or corals or ANYTHING, I freak the hell out. I'm normally fine until a wave bumps me into a rock, or I have to stand on one or touch one, and then I freak the heck out and have to get out of the water.

I've lived in Australia for almost 5 years, and I've been to the beach ONCE, and I still jumped out like a sissy cause I saw a dead jellyfish.

sdfgbsdghf *shivers* It's part me being weird, and part bad experiences. I grew up sailing and being on boats, but I've been attacked by crabs, stung by stingrays, sliced open on barnacles and stabbed by fish (don't ask!) so I think I've just gotten a bit twitchy.

*twitch*


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2008)

Getting in trouble with the law. I hate when i know i have done something bad and i sketch for weeks that i will get caught, then I don't and i sketch untill i do get caught, and if i dont get caught, then it stays with me for ever. 

Yes.


----------



## Noongato (Aug 30, 2008)

Hahaha. Im fine with most critters. The only animal that gives me the shivers are bloodsuckers. Lice, tics, leeches etc.
Also i get paranoid being outside at night, just incase some sick weirdo is hiding in the blackness.....eep


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Hahaha. Im fine with most critters. The only animal that gives me the shivers are bloodsuckers. Lice, tics, leeches etc.
> Also i get paranoid being outside at night, just incase some sick weirdo is hiding in the blackness.....eep



:shock: you saw me?


----------



## Bugsy (Aug 30, 2008)

I thought i was scared of the dog next door, its father is a pitbull and its mum is a chinese fighter cross long haired german shepard (not a people friendly looking thing) until 2 days ago when a chicken managed to jump the fence and started being mauled by the pitty and its mum (its mum knows me)....Nobody was home at the time so i jumped the fence and threw the pitty by the scruff of its neck and back (sounds cruel but it saved a life) i grabbed the chicken and got the hell out of there, haha. The pitty had never been roughed up before so i think it was in shock, i did get alot of strength from adrenaline and threw it further then i ment to..It just kinda stood there n watched me jump the fence with its meal...The chicken ended up surviving (i was very shocked by that) it only had a few cuts, and lots of missing feathers...It turned out to be someone's family pet that lived a few houses away. I think the pitty is now more scared of me then i am of him. I hope.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 30, 2008)

Bugsy said:


> I thought i was scared of the dog next door, its father is a pitbull and its mum is a chinese fighter cross long haired german shepard (not a people friendly looking thing) until 2 days ago when a chicken managed to jump the fence and started being mauled by the pitty and its mum (its mum knows me)....Nobody was home at the time so i jumped the fence and threw the pitty by the scruff of its neck and back (sounds cruel but it saved a life) i grabbed the chicken and got the hell out of there, haha. The pitty had never been roughed up before so i think it was in shock, i did get alot of strength from adrenaline and threw it further then i ment to..It just kinda stood there n watched me jump the fence with its meal...The chicken ended up surviving (i was very shocked by that) it only had a few cuts, and lots of missing feathers...It turned out to be someone's family pet that lived a few houses away. I think the pitty is now more scared of me then i am of him. I hope.



It's just plotting it's revenge... Waiting for when you least expect it and... POW!


----------



## CassM (Aug 30, 2008)

Spiders of any description
Seaweed
Storm water drains and grates in the middle of footpaths.
...Blood tests and injections.


----------



## wood_nymph (Aug 30, 2008)

the dentist, i break out in a cold sweat just think of going, it's the only thing ive ever had that reaction to, i'm 22 and it hasnt gotten a bit better from my first visit no matter what i do.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> lmao thats like my worse nightmare and im home alone tonight! so wish u didnt just say that!
> 
> 
> dont worry about the black spiders , cause the white tips are way worse, any way could be worse, like some new species of venomous rat...............with fangs the size of tooth picks.
> ...


----------



## Bugsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Khagan said:


> It's just plotting it's revenge... Waiting for when you least expect it and... POW!


 Wudnt suprise me, the thing is a monster, its father used to be a punk for jumping fences, this thing just goes straight through them, literally...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 30, 2008)

stingrays, sharkes, octapuses, eels, seaweed, sea snakes, spiders


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> missllamathuen said:
> 
> 
> > lmao thats like my worse nightmare and im home alone tonight! so wish u didnt just say that!
> ...


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm no good with spiders, mainly the big hairy ones that I know are harmless.......

Pretty much everything else I'm fine with.


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 30, 2008)

rubish threads like this


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 30, 2008)

i like spiders...now lol....
its then end of the bottle that i dont want to see lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

no serously, check sheets under pillow etc, i watched a doco on spider bites and most of them accure from clothes, bed linnen etc being unattended for to long, they mostly try and stay out of harms way but now and then they come into contact with us humans, just make sure your feet arn't hanging out the end of the bed exsposed to preditors of some sort. 
hope that helps 
stay cool, 

cheers Dr Hannibal lector


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> no serously, check sheets under pillow etc, i watched a doco on spider bites and most of them accure from clothes, bed linnen etc being unattended for to long, they mostly try and stay out of harms way but now and then they come into contact with us humans, just make sure your feet arn't hanging out the end of the bed exsposed to preditors of some sort.
> hope that helps
> stay cool,
> 
> cheers Dr Hannibal lector




omg... give me ur number so when im crying like a baby tonight i can call u and have a go at u for scaring me!


----------



## CassM (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> no serously, check sheets under pillow etc, i watched a doco on spider bites and most of them accure from clothes, bed linnen etc being unattended for to long, they mostly try and stay out of harms way but now and then they come into contact with us humans, just make sure your feet arn't hanging out the end of the bed exsposed to preditors of some sort.
> hope that helps
> stay cool,
> 
> cheers Dr Hannibal lector



You're an evil little man lol.


----------



## Dave (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> no serously, check sheets under pillow etc, i watched a doco on spider bites and most of them accure from clothes, bed linnen etc being unattended for to long, they mostly try and stay out of harms way but now and then they come into contact with us humans, just make sure your feet arn't hanging out the end of the bed exsposed to preditors of some sort.
> hope that helps
> stay cool,
> 
> cheers Dr Hannibal lector


Omg, your scaring me now! And i'm only afraid of the ocean! Been in the ocean once and I screamed like a girl :S


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Omg, your scaring me now! And i'm only afraid of the ocean! Been in the ocean once and I screamed like a girl :S



You need to go to the beach more, get over the fear. The only thing is to worry about is getting old ..dude........


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

CassM said:


> You're an evil little man lol.



my nick name at work is chucky ( childs play )

hey any one wanna play........................:evil:


----------



## andyscott (Aug 30, 2008)

Cows, Im scared of Cows


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> omg... give me ur number so when im crying like a baby tonight i can call u and have a go at u for scaring me!



my phone no is 666 -666-666 call any time i never sleep.:shock:


----------



## snakelvr (Aug 30, 2008)

Spiders. ALL spiders. Hubby chased me around the house with a dead daddy long legs once.  Cruel man. :evil: Big hairy ones make me nauseous..........literally!!! Made a friend drive 15 mins to come over to kill one. Getting chills just thinking about them. I'll stick to my snakes I think!!


----------



## Noongato (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> my phone no is 666 -666-666 call any time i never sleep.:shock:


 

I called 666 -666-666 and you dont answer, must be asleep. Haha


And "Rocky", be aware. I am armed.....


----------



## bigi (Aug 30, 2008)

im scared of woman breaking wind. just the sound sends me crazy


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 30, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> at 5.30 today my little doogle berry (my dog) was on my futon in the lounge shoving his head under the pillows pulling his head back and repeating it like he was trying to get something underthere but was scared of it
> 
> i picked him up and lifted the pillow to see a nasty looking big black spider!
> it then crawled on the curtains so i chucked doogie in the other room shut the door and started to panic i didnt no how to get rid of it because i am SO scared of them
> ...



You big scaredy cat. LOL

:lol:


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> You big scaredy cat. LOL
> 
> :lol:




LEAVE ME ALONE IT WAS A BIG BIG BIG BLACK ONE! EVN U WOULD WEE URSELF IF U SAW IT lol


----------



## kandi (Aug 30, 2008)

grasshoppers and swimming in a creek is fine, BUT i cannot put my feet down in the sludge. i guess it is due to having my feet sliced open when i was a kid and many stiches "Twice" and once a grasshopper bit me ,I suppose i didn't like that either...


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 30, 2008)

KNOW THE FEELING .........me and the 8 legged hairy monstrous things go way back I HATE them I am absolutely petrified of them ....those bloody google eyes and the way that they move make the hairs on my neck stand up !! I cant kill them though as Iam to scared to go anywhere near them ....if one is in my house ,and the problem is, I GET HUGE MONGREL ONES up here! I always tell them you can stay but if you enter my bedroom you are DEAD ....and dentists scare me I have to get knocked out to get teeth work done ,expensive, but hey its all over and done with in 1 visit. Unlike sitting in the chair and comming back next week crap............And in the water its SHARKS ,am facinated to watch on TV ,but in real life, I colour change my undies........and thats about it of my phobias........but as far as scarey stuff goes eastern brown snake under a kitchen stove ....now that was a real scary call out ...but I got it


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm scared of commitment. Thats the only thing that really frightens me.


----------



## CassM (Aug 30, 2008)

I forgot heights as well. But not all high things...only ladders...I normally end up with vertigo if I claim up ladders.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

im scared of non existance of life being. not even knowing that i existed, Nothing," 0 " not even a solar system or speck of dust. i would be very happy to be a fly on the wall then be nothing.


----------



## whatsup (Aug 30, 2008)

my wife


----------



## dezza09 (Aug 30, 2008)

Heights, I hate heights


----------



## Glidergirl (Aug 30, 2008)

SPIDERS!!!!! I HATE THEM

I know this is gonna sound wierd, but im afraid of trucks. I just about pee my pants and have a panick attack if I am next to them on the road.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 30, 2008)

Nothing tangible actually scares me. The thing I am most afraid of is, something happening to my kids.


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 30, 2008)

dogs!!!!!


----------



## euphorion (Aug 30, 2008)

spiders. yuck. i could have one as a pet but if theres any chance the bugger could crawl on me im sure i'd have a heart attack on the spot. oh and boogey monsters, you know the kind that live under your bed? yeah, those ones...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

collectable dolls............. freak me out


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> collectable dolls............. freak me out




ok well for payback for scaring me tonight ill send u one tommorow  like jack in a box so it springs out and jumps on ur face!


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 30, 2008)

Needles!
and its probably the same with most people, but I hate dead people.. iv seen 2, and thats enough for me, not a fan of open casket funerals lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> collectable dolls............. freak me out



Oh they are the creepiest things ever, my Nanna used to have these porcelain dolls that would sit there and stare at you as your going to sleep in the spare room when I was a kid, I used to chuck them out of the room, scared the crap out of me.


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

thats one thing im totally not scared of
when i was in hospital they would take my blood out while i was sleeping i wouldnt even wake up lol
im use to having to get blood out doesnt bother me one bit

but dead people yea thats one that can freak out alot of people i havent been to an open casket funeral tho (thankgod)


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh they are the creepiest things ever, my Nanna used to have these porcelain dolls that would sit there and stare at you as your going to sleep in the spare room when I was a kid, I used to chuck them out of the room, scared the crap out of me.





thats the worse part about those dolls
no matter where u stand in a room there eyes follow u lol


----------



## Nelly (Aug 30, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Haha .
> 
> Im scared of ALL spiders, big ones make me feel sick , i cannot handle them AT ALL.
> 
> Also not a fan of mice and rats, i usually scream and jump on a chair if i see one. Have never had any in the house since living on the coast though, but got alot of them in the country.


 
Not a good move moving to the Central Coast then. Funnel webs are horrendous! Although, probably a little worse where I am due to the Reptile Park previously being located where I live... escapees and whatnot.

Funny how we all keep animals that others would consider "creepy crawlies"... and yet we have the same reaction to different animals ourselves. Horses for courses!

Personally, I'm scared of my mother.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is a nice big black one I found last night out studying some scorps and tarantulas near home. Haven't a clue what it may be but it is a beautiful specimen none-the-less.


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

FNQ thats the thing... that doesnt scare me!
its more the redbacks and white tips and creepy looking ones that do! and the fast ones hahaha


----------



## CassM (Aug 30, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Here is a nice big black one I found last night out studying some scorps and tarantulas near home. Haven't a clue what it may be but it is a beautiful specimen none-the-less.



Another evil little man.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 30, 2008)

Lol your lucky

I had heaps of needles and crap in hospital too, but when they pumped me with drugs while I was asleep, they did through a drip, and they'd put it on full speed and it would wake me up because the pain going into my arm was unbearable


----------



## Riley (Aug 30, 2008)

spiders


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Lol your lucky
> 
> I had heaps of needles and crap in hospital too, but when they pumped me with drugs while I was asleep, they did through a drip, and they'd put it on full speed and it would wake me up because the pain going into my arm was unbearable




i hate it when they put drips in the bed of ur arm thats one thing i cant stand coz u have to sleep funny and u feel like u cant bend it etc drives me bonkers!

i am scared of going to sleep in operations tho i freak out a bit when i have to have that done
i have a few times and hated it


----------



## Justie (Aug 30, 2008)

at school we have the big aircons in the roofs. i sit under one.. im scared it will fall on me lol. spider's... people that live in the bush (like wolf creek)errrr


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 30, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> i hate it when they put drips in the bed of ur arm thats one thing i cant stand coz u have to sleep funny and u feel like u cant bend it etc drives me bonkers!
> 
> i am scared of going to sleep in operations tho i freak out a bit when i have to have that done
> i have a few times and hated it



I have had 1 operation and i kinda enjoyed as i was going to sleep lol, felt like i was just rolling down a hill, real relaxed. 
Only reason I didnt fully enjoy it is because it was an operation haha


----------



## JodieF (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh wow, CassM, I've found a kindred spirit! My partner thinks I'm mad everytime I sidestep those nasty grates... he's even tried to push me onto one to get me over my fear! NOT a big help!!

So glad I'm not the only one petrified by them!!


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

lmao one of the ones i had it felt like i had pins and needles in my face

the other one i had they were wearing santa clause hats because it was chrissy time

the other one i just felt so grose because i was panicing 

i dont like the feeling of not knowing whats going on when ur out for the count lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha santa hats.. that would kinda creep me out.


----------



## missllama (Aug 30, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha santa hats.. that would kinda creep me out.




yea it was a tad odd!
one of the men was real fat too lol
none of them were real santas tho coz the only pressie i woke up with was a nice big jab of morph in my chest lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2008)

girls that say they love you on the first date,hmm yea scary.


----------



## hozy6 (Aug 31, 2008)

well im scared of those dress up clowns because all i can think of is that there a pedifile and there comming for me


----------



## Eriquar (Aug 31, 2008)

I am terrified of Earth Worms... hate them.. scare the crap out of me


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 31, 2008)

My ultimate fear - rejection.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yea thats pretty bad lol


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You need to go to the beach more, get over the fear. The only thing is to worry about is getting old ..dude........



"Never worry about getting old, some of us never get the chance to"


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

I am scared of people with beards


----------



## Stitched (Aug 31, 2008)

not being able to sleep......
and rejection


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

once this time i was in hostpital and there was a weirdo accross from me in the same room, and i mean a freaky person , he was talking about some weird stuff that most people would keep to themself , well cut a long story short it was about 10 pm, lights off and a nurse would come in and give me a hit of morphene to reduce the pain every few hours , well the curtains open and it wasn't the nurse, it was the freak accross from me and he try'ed getting into my bed (by mistake i hoped) any way i freaked out and screamed like my sister would when i would chase her around the house throwing mouse traps at her. any way i woke up every one up and the nurse came in put him back in his place and later the day after he was released back into the wild where ever he came from. and in away it was a little funny but scared the crap out of me at the time.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 31, 2008)

*And im allso scared of needles and more possums.*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

how could you be scared of a little cute possum, i once found one in a bin with a peace of chicken in its mouth and i just grabed it by the tail and and let it latch on to the tree and the way it went, though yeah they do have a good set of claws, and im sure they could do some damage but other then that there looks take the scaryness out of them. cute little possums nice possum arrrrrrrrrrrrenot the face errrrrrrreck


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 31, 2008)

being alone


----------



## ally_pup (Aug 31, 2008)

cocroaches by far..

Not too long ago I got up in the middle up the night to go to the bathroom. Went to walk out the bathroom door when I saw a cocroach on the door frame...
Other half is a heavy sleeper but I managed to scream loud enough so he woke up and came and killed it before I could move from being crouched in the far side corner!

HATE EM


----------



## slim6y (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm scared of falling pregnant - I think it's called tocophobia.... I have a real fear of that - I just couldn't handle something growing inside of me - parasitising... ewwwwe


----------



## Jewly (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm scared about what my mother will say when she finds out I got my tongue pierced..lol


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 31, 2008)

Still scared of those big dress up cartoon caracters in Movie world and that, skinks freak me out, there always in my house. i can handle my own, like beardies, but skinks *shivers run down the spine and looks for cover* Im scared of chainsaws *look like they always wanna eat me* I think thats all though


----------



## clippy (Aug 31, 2008)

i'm scared of hights i shake an wobble even on a chair .use to be scare of snakes and mice but its surprising how you get over that sort of fear when you have to look after them and live with them still think the only good mouse is a dead one for snake food .:lol:


----------



## pete12 (Aug 31, 2008)

Crickets well im not really scared of them they just gross me out they stink!!!

i want a beardie but i need crickets to have a beardie  lol


----------



## Jewly (Aug 31, 2008)

Just thought of something I am really scared of. I hate walking over anything clear and even if I know it's safe I still freak out. I am slightly scared of heights and I think that has something to do with it.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 31, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Just thought of something I am really scared of. I hate walking over anything clear and even if I know it's safe I still freak out. I am slightly scared of heights and I think that has something to do with it.




Go to the blue mountains and go on the thing (mind blank) that takes you across the valley. Glass floor


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 31, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I'm scared of falling pregnant - I think it's called tocophobia.... I have a real fear of that - I just couldn't handle something growing inside of me - parasitising... ewwwwe



PMSL...... spoken like a REEEEEEAL MAN!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 31, 2008)

I would say dolls for sure, spiders only if the big ones are in the same room as me not behind glass or especially it there is one crawling on me!!!!


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 31, 2008)

What am i scared of ?...Mattmc, who wouldnt be


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

hahahahha yea nikki your right that is pretty scary lol!


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 31, 2008)

:lol: Yay.Oh and matt.....i hope your watching this.Hes like a huge shrek to me!


----------



## ambah (Aug 31, 2008)

lmao Nikki!

I'm scared of answering my home phone, I just let it ring out or wait for my partner to answer it, lol.. any other phone is fine :|


----------



## porkosta (Aug 31, 2008)

Well I'm not a great fan of the deep waters of the sea, I got hit by something once at a beach and it just left me in pain and bleeding so since then I don't go beach.
Orb weaver spider and St Andrews Cross spider are also on my least favorite list of things because they always build their webs at my head level... lol
There are probably other thing but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 31, 2008)

The deep ocean. Infinite open spaces with no land creeps me out. Im definatley a land animal


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 31, 2008)

Sleeping on a bunk bed underneath someone...... you never know when It will collapse lol


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 31, 2008)

stepping on plug holes only stepping on em im cool grabbign stuff out of them with my fingers tho. No idea why but if i step on one in the shower or touch one in the bath i flip and will get out immediatly and rub my foot to the point of carpet burn on any woolen thing i can find (wool is the only fabric that makes the yukkie feeling go away)


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 31, 2008)

oh...i hate needles...hi 5 timmo!!!! and i am freacked out of clowns!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 31, 2008)

sock puppets


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> What am i scared of ?...Mattmc, who wouldnt be


 
I dont blame you :lol::lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 31, 2008)

your face ! lol jokes. dont know,.......yet


----------



## Lewy (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm very scared of my alarm clock on a Monday morning hehehe 

And every day for that matter

Lewy


----------



## mattmc (Aug 31, 2008)

thats not me. thats ummm ummm,.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................

HEY EVERYBODY
.............................................

LOOK OVER THERE

*runs*


----------



## will.i.am (Aug 31, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> The deep ocean. Infinite open spaces with no land creeps me out. Im definatley a land animal



HAHA im the opposite im a water animal always feel safe in the water


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 31, 2008)

My greatest fear is Manchester Utd. Seriously.



cracksinthepitch said:


> The deep ocean. Infinite open spaces with no land creeps me out. Im definatley a land animal


My partner is like that, but not only the ocean, but the whole beach thing itself! Happy to go camping in the bush, but not the beach. Which gets a bit awkward as Im a surfer and up until recently have lived within a km or so of water...
It makes holiday planning fairly interesting.....


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 31, 2008)

Bahahahahah :lol: its okay matty i have heaps of photos from camping to prove my point :twisted: 

Oh yes , i definately have a phobia of needles and injections.My mums a nurse so she brings her new "instruments" from uni to home and explains to me how you inject someone  

Once i kicked the docter when he tried giving me an injection, he asked me to name all the animals i know of to keep me distracted, all i said was " snake, snake , snake umm lizard... ouchhhhh arghhhh!

Nikki + docter + injection = disaster + selfdefence needed :evil: I have to have one this year, i think i'm going to chain myself to my bed ....or snake enclosure.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 31, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Go to the blue mountains and go on the thing (mind blank) that takes you across the valley. Glass floor


 
There's no way you'd get me out on that thing...lol

I went to Dreamworld a few years back and went on the Tower of Terror which I don't find a problem at all, but getting up to the ride is a bit horrific for me cause you had to walk over this clear floor in semi darkness. The first time I went on the ride, I stopped dead when I stepped onto it and had so much trouble walking across it. Even the second time I had trouble walking over it, even though I knew it was safe.


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL Matt...HAHAHA...don't worry...im not scared of you.......much......


----------



## mattmc (Aug 31, 2008)

im scared of luke1, hes all big and tuff, i shouldnt mess with him, hes a ninja parkour freak. buddy, just relax, i dont want to mess with you


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 31, 2008)

I dont mind spiders, but i hate walking through a spideweb.


----------



## noidea (Aug 31, 2008)

I am absolutely terrified of natural disaters, things that are completely out of my control (yep hubby says I have ISSUES) When the east coast went on that tsunami watch hubby came home to half the house packed up all the animals in travel containers and a couple of my mates and our kids ready to head for the hills. We even had a packed lunch ready to go. Trust me he still thinks its funny to bring it up....


----------



## callith (Aug 31, 2008)

not being about to talk to my family again


----------



## Chrisreptile (Aug 31, 2008)

The one thing that i am mainly scared of is deeep water where i cant see or feel the bottom, weak i know lol.

I also dont like picking mealworms up with my fingers because im afraid of them swinging around and nipping you with their tail lol. Any other time their fine


----------



## Leigh (Aug 31, 2008)

incessantly ignorant posters scare the begeezus outa me :shock:

that and hairy, spitting South American camelids: _*L. glama*_


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 5, 2008)

big spiders, cockroaches, sting rays, sharks, MY SISTER lol


----------



## Crush (Oct 5, 2008)

Im scared of my cousin. Pushing me through a window, breaking the ceiling with my head, sustaining mild concussion and trapping me under a blanket have all made me suspicious that he does not like me or has watched to much crappy WWE.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 5, 2008)

Crush said:


> Im scared of my cousin. Pushing me through a window, breaking the ceiling with my head, sustaining mild concussion and trapping me under a blanket have all made me suspicious that he does not like me or has watched to much crappy WWE.



:shock:!


----------



## Crush (Oct 5, 2008)

I suspect the latter


----------



## mrillusion (Oct 5, 2008)

lol my mom is totally just goes crazy if she sees a cockroach the funnest time was when she was one above the door and called me to help her kill it and she picked up a shoe and because the couldnt reach it she threw the shoe at it and it started to fall then it used its wings to fly and it flew on to her and shes was running around the place screaming WHERE IS IT WHERE IS IT and im like stay still its on your leg AND SHE JUST GOES EVEN MORE CRAZY AND IS JUMPING EVERYWHERE AND I GET A SHOE AND HIT IT AND IT FALLS OF and i kill it then shes like Quote "I didnt know they could FLY" LOL


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 5, 2008)

Hahahah Illusion :lol:


----------



## mrillusion (Oct 5, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Hahahah Illusion :lol:



yea i know i was i had a video cam then i would of made a video of it could of won funnest home videos


----------



## bundybear (Oct 5, 2008)

NUNS!:lol:
because when i was in school i was constantly getting that dammed cane of them.:lol:


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 5, 2008)

Green Ants - well acutally Ants in general (all except the little ones). Nothing else


----------



## kandi (Oct 5, 2008)

The devil, ever since i watched "the exorcist"then i tried to overcome it with "the exorcism of emily rose" bad mistake it took months to get the screaming out of my head.


----------



## jemnesa (Oct 5, 2008)

Glider girl

(her) same here i will go to the extreme and drive 5 k's out of the way to get out of driving next to a truck.... and two gees dont even go there.....
and cockroaches had a bad experience once....... woke up to one crawling out of my mouth......... hmmmmm this is why i warn all sleep with your mouth CLOSED   
(him) scorpions!!!!! got bitten in Timor in the crotch area while on duty with the army.... got a panadol and a claratine to ease the pain.......


----------



## rash (Oct 5, 2008)

my woma! lol. most times i go to get him out, he starts with the tail wiggling thing. scares the hell out of me...........then i get my snake hook out and all is good!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 5, 2008)

bundybear said:


> NUNS!:lol:
> because when i was in school i was constantly getting that dammed cane of them.:lol:


 
Yet other people would pay good money for that to happen to them!  (ladies in nun costumes, whips etc lol)


----------

